# Piranha poo?



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

So off the wall question but curiosity always gets me. Do P's leave little terds like most fish or is it more like a powder or something? I never see anything hangin off them like cichlids or other tropical fish. Just curious cause evertime I clean the tank theres never any fish poo just stuff thats more like Im just suckn up dirt. It wasnt until a couple weeks ago when I put in a poo makn pleco that it hit me Ive never actually seen a P unload. I feed them shrimp, freeze dreid shrimp, Talapia when the store has it and pellets. Not sure if its their diet or if its just the way they are.


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

believe me they do it... would you want someone watching you poo?? just kiddin.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

That's actually a pretty good question.

I've also never seen poop hanging from them like I always have with other fish, and I never see big turds at the bottom or anything.

I guess it's a mystery!








~Taylor~


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

before i saw black poo, earlier it was like dried crushed coral... i've only seen them poop about 5x max in 7 months..


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I see them go quite a bit, but I also lay there and stare at them for long periods of time.

they dont really get the long hangers like alot of fish. Its more like they drop a pellet.


----------



## ricmcusa (Feb 27, 2007)

Jayson745 said:


> I see them go quite a bit, but I also lay there and stare at them for long periods of time.
> 
> they dont really get the long hangers like alot of fish. Its more like they drop a pellet.


Funny it is like my reds are potty trained. I use a gravel cleaner and I always find these little black turds in the same spot in the tank. I never find them anywhere else.


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

spot said:


> I see them go quite a bit, but I also lay there and stare at them for long periods of time.
> 
> they dont really get the long hangers like alot of fish. Its more like they drop a pellet.


Funny it is like my reds are potty trained. I use a gravel cleaner and I always find these little black turds in the same spot in the tank. I never find them anywhere else.
[/quote]
Now







thats funny.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

In 6 years of piranha keeping, during which I've had anywhere between 6 and 28 piranha at any given time, I've never seen any of mine poop.


----------



## rockymax (Feb 12, 2007)

ive never seen any of mine poop, but i have seen it laying around one time in at little spot in the tank


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

rockymax said:


> *ive never seen any of mine poop*, but i have seen it laying around one time in at little spot in the tank


That is amazing!







I see my p's turd all the time..


----------



## Aasgaard (Nov 22, 2006)

I guess it depends on what you feed them. Mine are poop machines these days, and they poop red. It's messing up the look of my tank really fast, There's lot of red crap on the black gravel just a couple days after I cleaned the tank. They're mostly eating Hikari Cichlid Gold pellets now, maybe too much carotene in them since they stay red through the digestive system.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I've definitely seen 'em fart...
Little bubbles rising up from their anus...


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> I've definitely seen 'em fart...
> Little bubbles rising up from their anus...










That's funny!! I would love to see my little guyana rhom fart.. If i do, i want to see a huge bubble coming from his a-hole!


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> I've definitely seen 'em fart...
> Little bubbles rising up from their anus...


do they shart too? nice little combo of gas and terds?









I assume your kidding, but if you ever see bubbles coming from them, its coming from there gills, right after they bite the surface.


----------



## weister42 (Apr 30, 2006)

spot said:


> Funny it is like my reds are potty trained. I use a gravel cleaner and I always find these little black turds in the same spot in the tank. I never find them anywhere else.


Hey that's what my P does!!! He always poop in the same area, if I put him into a new tank or add decorations he'll change it up btu still keep his business within a small area. My P poops a day after he eats, it looks like chunks of rabbit food(those green tube things) and usually dissolve or disintegrate within an hour.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I didn't mean to derail... I know this thread is about pooping, and here I am talking about farting!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

If you guys really want to see your piranhas poop, wrap up some laxatives in a piece of fish and feed it to them, problem solved.








~Taylor~


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I have 4 4inchers and feed them twice a day. But one or 2 of them will drop a pellet within the hour of feeding every time. Sometimes a different one will grab it and spit it back out. Kinda nasty, knowing his mouth tastes like the sh*t he just tried to eat. hehehehe



Piranha_man said:


> I didn't mean to derail... I know this thread is about pooping, and here I am talking about farting!










?????


----------



## si 74 (Apr 10, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> I've definitely seen 'em fart...
> Little bubbles rising up from their anus...


i read much more than i post here but this i had to reply to ..you just had me and my misses nearly crying with laughter for a good 5 mins with that comment .lmfao .







good one . and for the record i have only seen my p's poo once in about 3/4 years and that was when i first put them in there tank after i got them for the lfs.


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

(since so many people are wondering about this).....i bet you if you sit in front of the tank long enough...you just....,just might see him unload..


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Before i sold y 8 inch caribe he always sh*t in one spot haha


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

i used to see my ps poop all the time. Its jsut not long and stringy like cichlid poop


----------

